# Army weekend in Ottawa



## Poppa (21 Apr 2006)

All,

As part of Op Connection and in conjunction with the one year anniversary of the Canadian War Museum (CWM) there will be a number of static displays, vehicles, troops and kit at the CWM this upcoming weekend (21-23 Apr 06).
There will also be a portable Army News set on location doing stories, a kids show, live up links with the lads in Afghanistan.
Activities include concerts by the GGFG band, CHofO pipes and drums, The Black Watch pipes and drums and the CF central choir. Also the will be a mission memories series of speakers. Recent returnees from Afghanistan will give their personal account of what it was like as the average soldier on ground doing their jobs.
There will also be plenty of things for the kiddies to look at and touch including Juno the Army mascot.

This should be a good go and if anyone hasn't been to the CWM yet it will be a perfect opportunity.
So if you're around the NCR this weekend and want something to do before the market and Elgin St. get going why don't you drop on by and bring the family.

Hope to see you there.

J


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the info, as I haven't been to the new war museum yet I think I'll stop by...


----------

